# Chromium



## nslay (Aug 9, 2009)

I just noticed that Chromium apparently builds and runs on Linux.  I didn't find a chromium-devel port so I went to Google and found the build requirements:

http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructionsPrerequisites

Everything looks good except for libasound. How can Linux developers claim to be proponents of cross platform software (V4L, ALSA, /proc, what else?).


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 11, 2009)

If it were statically linked, would it run under linux-f10?

And yeah, I love that _they_ think that oss should be deprecated.  Savages.  They probably use bash as their root shell, too.


----------



## nslay (Aug 11, 2009)

I was thinking an alsa wrapper library could be written that interfaces with OSS. I had a brief look at alsa-project.org to get an idea of how extensive the API is.  Though, in all honesty I know very little about OSS or ALSA programming.

It seems awfully silly to write such a wrapper library. Why couldn't they just use OSS like everyone else? ALSA does support OSS after all.


----------



## ninjaslim (Aug 18, 2009)

OSS was encumbered software, but now it isn't.  Yet, it's easier now to keep putting more band-aids on the mess that Linux sound is than to just switch to OSS4.


----------



## sprewell (Aug 19, 2009)

I was inspired by the recent Fedora rpms to try and install Chromium using the Fedora Core 10 emulation on FreeBSD 7.2.  I wasn't able to get Chromium completely running but I thought I'd list what I did here, so others can try too.  After installing the following ports using the information here and here (note: it should be OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS with an S at the end), 


```
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.19
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0
linux-f10-dbus-glib-0.76
linux-f10-dbus-libs-1.2.4
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7
linux-f10-jpeg-6b
linux-f10-libxml2-2.7.3_2
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.3
linux-f10-nss-3.12.2.0
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g
linux-f10-pango-1.22.3
linux-f10-png-1.2.35
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4
linux_base-f10-10_1
```

I had to also install these rpms to get the shared libraries Chromium wanted


```
GConf2-2.24.0-1.fc10.i386.rpm
ORBit2-2.14.16-1.fc10.i386.rpm
libevent-1.4.5-1.fc10.i386.rpm
libxslt-1.1.24-2.fc10.i386.rpm
minizip-1.2.3-18.fc9.i386.rpm
v8-1.3.4-1.20090818svn2708.fc10.i386.rpm
chromium-4.0.202.0-0.1.20090818svn23628.fc10.i386.rpm
```

where I got the last two at that first link.  I unpacked the rpms one by one using

[cmd=]rpm2cpio -q < chromium-4.0.202.0-0.1.20090818svn23628.fc10.i386.rpm | cpio -id [/cmd]

since rpm -i apparently doesn't work anymore, despite still being included in the FreeBSD handbook.  After all this, the intro screen for /compat/linux/usr/lib/chrome-browser/chrome-browser popped up but then dumped core with the following error:


```
FATAL:/mnt/chromium/rpmbuild/BUILD/chromium-20090818svn23628/src/chrome/browser/zygote_host_linux.cc(57)] Check failed: socketpair(PF_UNIX, SOCK_SEQPACKET, 0, fds) == 0. 
Trace/BPT trap (core dumped)
```

I'm guessing the latest daily builds might be unstable and might start working again soon.  Until then, the above should get you part way there.


----------



## sprewell (Aug 20, 2009)

I should also note that I am very interested in running Chromium on FreeBSD, but unfortunately I'm unaware of any ongoing effort on a FreeBSD port.  My source analysis found that the Chromium codebase is mostly BSD-licensed, with almost all the new frontend source files from Google BSD-licensed and the Webkit backend now having turned mostly BSD, with the efforts of Apple and Google over the last couple years.  This makes Chromium the only BSD-licensed web browser out there, reason enough for a FreeBSD port I'd think.  I'd be willing to contribute money for a port, but I don't know what established money collection and programmer selection processes are in place for FreeBSD ports.  At the very least, a linux-chromium port should be feasible, though I'd prefer a native FreeBSD one.


----------



## jrick (Aug 20, 2009)

sprewell said:
			
		

> This makes Chromium the only BSD-licensed web browser out there, reason enough for a FreeBSD port I'd think.



w3m is MIT licensed, which is very similar to the 2-clause BSD license that FreeBSD uses.


----------



## nslay (Aug 20, 2009)

ninjaslim said:
			
		

> OSS was encumbered software, but now it isn't.  Yet, it's easier now to keep putting more band-aids on the mess that Linux sound is than to just switch to OSS4.



That didn't stop the BSDs or other Unix flavors from maintaining their own branches of OSS.  Regardless, ALSA has support for OSS software.  The problem is, they're forcing ALSA on developers instead of encouraging cross-platform development. For what? Spite? What's unfortunate is that there are many articles from Linux sound buffs (for example, the sorry state of sound in Linux) who claim that OSS is _superior_ to ALSA. 

Google isn't making a cross-platform browser, they're making a browser for Windows, Mac and Linux, and calling it "cross-platform." Sort of like Google's "new" OS that's in actuality another Linux distribution.  Their blog really gave me the wrong impression.

To paraphrase, "We're going to make a new OS and rethink what an OS is," which is later followed by, "We're going to use Linux and give it a new interface."  So great, more old ideas. Sort of like, "let's take a 1966 Mustang and make it look cooler."  As cool as that might be, it's still a 1966 Mustang built on top of old technology and it would be an outright lie to claim the effort was "making a new car" or "rethinking what a car is."


----------



## sprewell (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like someone just started working on a Chromium port, in case anybody else wants to pitch in.

jrick, I tried the w3m FreeBSD port but it doesn't compile.

nslay, I agree, I don't see ChromeOS going anywhere because the web stack is fundamentally flawed.  You may be interested in the ideas here.


----------



## nslay (Aug 22, 2009)

sprewell said:
			
		

> Looks like someone just started working on a Chromium port, in case anybody else wants to pitch in.
> 
> jrick, I tried the w3m FreeBSD port but it doesn't compile.
> 
> nslay, I agree, I don't see ChromeOS going anywhere because the web stack is fundamentally flawed.  You may be interested in the ideas here.



I have mixed feelings about web applications. On one hand, they are very useful and convenient for applications like email, calendar, simple games and so forth.  On the other hand, there's an extremist push by Microsoft and Google for a web OS. My interpretation is that they want to use the web application concept to protect intellectual property and collect valuable usage information. Otherwise, this is a terrible idea! Not everything can or should be a web application. This is a step backwards into 1960s computing ideas (e.g. MULTICS) and I hope that like DRM, consumers reject it.

And if Google wants to rethink OS and security and cater to an Open Source community, why not write a microkernel OS? At the very least, that would certainly be rethinking the OS. There's also security benefits of a microkernel design! But most of all, in an open source community where cutting-edge drivers are often unstable, it sure would be nice if misbehaving drivers didn't crash the system; another hypothetical benefit of a microkernel!

But this has gone way off topic (my fault)...thanks for the link.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2009)

nslay said:
			
		

> And if Google wants to rethink OS and security and cater to an Open Source community, why not write a microkernel OS? At the very least, that would certainly be rethinking the OS. There's also security benefits of a microkernel design! But most of all, in an open source community where cutting-edge drivers are often unstable, it sure would be nice if misbehaving drivers didn't crash the system; another hypothetical benefit of a microkernel!



http://www.minix3.org/


----------



## nslay (Aug 22, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> http://www.minix3.org/



I'm aware. There's also Microsoft's Singularity. 

However, it would also be nice to move away from a Unix-like system. Unix is cool, but its been 40 years and Google has proved to be innovative. I suppose they could use Minix's kernel since thats under the BSDL.


----------



## sprewell (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, work continues on a FreeBSD port of Chromium by a FreeBSD committer.  He just told me he got much of it to build, with the exception of the parts that rely on NSS 3.12 and ALSA.  Help from the FreeBSD community would be appreciated on those two fronts and on this Chromium port in general.  I have an email out to the NSS port maintainer to see if any work is underway on NSS 3.12.  As for ALSA, it'd be good if someone who knows more about sound could take a hack at porting Chromium's linux ALSA code to OSS, so that it can then output sound across the rest of the Unixes.  If anybody would like to pitch in on either of those two dependencies or the port in general, follow that first link to get up to speed, then leave a comment there or PM me on here.


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 31, 2009)

I may be the only one not getting this, but I'll still ask: What the hell does a browser need a sound library for?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

nslay said:
			
		

> I'm aware. There's also Microsoft's Singularity.
> 
> However, it would also be nice to move away from a Unix-like system. Unix is cool, but its been 40 years and Google has proved to be innovative. I suppose they could use Minix's kernel since thats under the BSDL.



Why to move away from system, which allows you to do so much?


----------



## aragon (Aug 31, 2009)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> I may be the only one not getting this, but I'll still ask: What the hell does a browser need a sound library for?


Possibly plugins like Flash, or more likely HTML5's multimedia features.


----------



## aragon (Aug 31, 2009)

sprewell said:
			
		

> I have an email out to the NSS port maintainer to see if any work is underway on NSS 3.12.


Did you get any response?  I've almost finished testing my upgraded port of NSS 3.12.4.


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 31, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Possibly plugins like Flash, or more likely HTML5's multimedia features.



Oh, right, we've got a bugless, fully-supported Flash plugin already, eh?

I peeked at the source and it looks like it's just a matter of getting someone who knows OSS (I don't, so I won't dare) and write an appropriate code for it.  Writing a "null audio output" back-end shouldn't be that hard, though -- and at least it'd give us the browser even if without sound.  My guess is that even if Chrome was working flawlessly on FBSD, making it work with Flash would be a pain anyway.


----------



## sprewell (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha, Oxyd, good question, looks like Chromium has a built-in media player, which makes sense if it's going to be the basis of ChromeOS.  However, that's Google's problem if they want to run multimedia through the browser, may be better just to disable it for now if nobody cares enough to write an OSS version.  However, I presume that Flash will work with Chromium, as it works with the linux Chromium now, and I have the linux-flashplugin9 working with various browsers on my FreeBSD desktop too.

aragon, no word from gnome@freebsd.org yet, I assume they get a lot of mail.  Please post a link to your 3.12 port on Ben's blog if you think it's ready to be used, so he can try linking it into Chromium.


----------



## sprewell (Sep 13, 2009)

Ben continues to hack away at a FreeBSD build, he just told me he got it to finally build but it instantly died when run.  Meanwhile, I tried to run the linux rpm on a i386 FreeBSD Virtualbox, as opposed to my amd64 system, and I think the linux Chromium build gets a bit farther on i386, failing on some GTK font issue as opposed to the networking issue before.  I gave up on figuring out where Chromium/GTK is looking for fonts on my system, but if somebody wants to check this on their i386 system, it may be possible to run Chromium on the fedora 10 emulation layer for now.  One nice benefit to come out of this effort already is that Aragon's NSS 3.12.4 update was committed to ports recently.


----------



## sprewell (Sep 14, 2009)

Alright, Chromium now builds and links on FreeBSD, with the audio player that uses ALSA on linux disabled for now, but the build doesn't run for long so if anyone wants to build and help debug, here's Ben's new patch and of course you'll need Ben's setup info.  You may also need some other small patches, the closed ones have already been committed to Chromium svn.


----------



## joel@ (Sep 15, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2009-September/010380.html


----------



## sprewell (Sep 15, 2009)

Ben's run into build problems on his machine cuz it's not powerful enough, can anybody supply a better build environment for him?  Thanks for the link, Joel, I hadn't seen that.  I sent an email out to Ariff suggesting that he package that up as a FreeBSD port, so that any ALSA apps can easily run on FreeBSD from then on.


----------



## sprewell (Sep 28, 2009)

After a couple week's respite, we're back to building Chromium.  John Companies has graciously offered a build server for Chromium, since Ben's machine didn't have enough memory.  I've started building and will report progress and patches here.  If anyone else is interested in building or testing, we'll put debug builds up there once we can get it built.  PM me here or email me with the address there if you'd like to pitch in.  Also, Ariff told me a couple weeks ago that libasound should be packaged up as a FreeBSD port soon, so that ALSA apps can easily use it as a wrapper to OSS.


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 9, 2009)

AH! My linux-friends keep picking on me (and fBSD) because we don't have Chromium yet. Then I have to pull the ZFS card on 'em. . Anyway I'll be keeping an eye out for this.


----------



## thuglife (Oct 9, 2009)

well, no more 
http://imgur.com/pwLy0

I'm on 8.0-RC1 i386

Thank you all soo much for this!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 9, 2009)

I can see FreeBSD on Chromium there, but is it Chromium on FreeBSD?


----------



## thuglife (Oct 9, 2009)

http://imgur.com/0zwLb :beergrin

It's quite stable and flash 10 works very well.


----------



## Oxyd (Oct 9, 2009)

thuglife said:
			
		

> http://imgur.com/0zwLb :beergrin
> 
> It's quite stable and flash 10 works very well.



That looks great. xD  Mind sharing how you achieved that? x)


----------



## thuglife (Oct 10, 2009)

Checkout sprewell's status page, he has a test build and now also a screenshot 

http://chromium.jaggeri.com/


----------



## aragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done Ben and Sprewell.  Wish I had time to help more, but you've obviously done a fine job!

Are you/ben sending the patches upstream and waiting for the next release before submitting the port?


----------



## sprewell (Oct 13, 2009)

I've posted i386 and amd64 test builds of Chromium that are up to date with their repo as of last night.  Some smaller stuff, like SSL through NSS, still doesn't work but I've been using Chromium on my FreeBSD desktop for the last couple days and it's very fast and stable. :e It was a bit surreal when I got Chromium working and it automatically pulled in Flash 10, that I had just installed a couple days earlier, so I was able to use Hulu on Chromium: FreeBSD was almost a first-class desktop. :h

thuglife, I appreciate the enthusiasm.  aragon, Ben is a Chromium committer and we're in close contact.  He'll be reviewing this patch and committing it at some point.  As for submitting something to ports, I think we need to fix some of the smaller errors and polish it up a bit more before doing that.  I can't do that all on my own, so if anybody else wants to chip in on what has essentially been an effort by just Ben and me so far, albeit with aragon and Ariff chipping in on the necessary supporting libraries, feel free to start hacking and contact us.


----------



## flz@ (Nov 5, 2009)

sprewell said:
			
		

> I've posted i386 and amd64 test builds of Chromium that are up to date with their repo as of last night.  Some smaller stuff, like SSL through NSS, still doesn't work but I've been using Chromium on my FreeBSD desktop for the last couple days and it's very fast and stable. :e It was a bit surreal when I got Chromium working and it automatically pulled in Flash 10, that I had just installed a couple days earlier, so I was able to use Hulu on Chromium: FreeBSD was almost a first-class desktop. :h
> 
> thuglife, I appreciate the enthusiasm.  aragon, Ben is a Chromium committer and we're in close contact.  He'll be reviewing this patch and committing it at some point.  As for submitting something to ports, I think we need to fix some of the smaller errors and polish it up a bit more before doing that.  I can't do that all on my own, so if anybody else wants to chip in on what has essentially been an effort by just Ben and me so far, albeit with aragon and Ariff chipping in on the necessary supporting libraries, feel free to start hacking and contact us.



I started working on a port (in the FreeBSD sense) a few weeks ago, hoping to just drop Ben's patches and generate a package. Of course it hasn't been that easy and I haven't had much time to work on it again.

I was hoping to use third-party libraries installed from ports (hence the list of GYP_DEFINES) rather than bundled versions. That would decrease the build-time significantly but I have no idea if it's actually properly supported yet.

Anyway, here's the Makefile: http://people.freebsd.org/~flz/local/ports/Makefile.chromium


----------



## sprewell (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been posting updated test builds every week or two and will continue to do so.  Some chromium committers have expressed interest in merging this patch into their codebase so let's see when that happens.  This port is not yet ready for primetime, as a tab will sometimes flake out and freeze up for a little while and right-clicking to pull up a context menu stopped working a couple builds ago.  However, it's very fast and stable, I've been using it as my primary browser for months now.  I don't think it makes sense to add it to ports yet, particularly since google only makes available giant 1GB developer tarballs to build from, but chromium-devel binary pkgs make sense for now, if someone wants to do that.  We need help porting linux-specific stuff like /proc to FreeBSD equivalents like sysctl or kqueue, so input is always appreciated.  So far it's been just Ben and me working on this port, though one or two people have expressed interest in helping out.  All the information necessary to checkout code and start hacking is available at the above link.


----------



## flz@ (Nov 23, 2009)

sprewell said:
			
		

> I've been posting updated test builds every week or two and will continue to do so.  Some chromium committers have expressed interest in merging this patch into their codebase so let's see when that happens.  This port is not yet ready for primetime, as a tab will sometimes flake out and freeze up for a little while and right-clicking to pull up a context menu stopped working a couple builds ago.  However, it's very fast and stable, I've been using it as my primary browser for months now.  I don't think it makes sense to add it to ports yet, particularly since google only makes available giant 1GB developer tarballs to build from, but chromium-devel binary pkgs make sense for now, if someone wants to do that.  We need help porting linux-specific stuff like /proc to FreeBSD equivalents like sysctl or kqueue, so input is always appreciated.  So far it's been just Ben and me working on this port, though one or two people have expressed interest in helping out.  All the information necessary to checkout code and start hacking is available at the above link.



I'm only working on the port to help with build and QA. I have no plan to commit it for now. Also it's easier for people to install a package.

I took your patch for r32001 and applied/fixed it for r32163 and it builds fine but it crashes on startup. I haven't really looked into it more than that. I will wait until Ben's patches are committed upstream because as it is now, there's just far too many patches to maintain.

Thanks for your work in any case!

EDIT: FYI, the WIP port is at http://people.freebsd.org/~flz/local/ports/chromium/


----------



## sprewell (Nov 23, 2009)

That makes sense that it wouldn't work for a different commit, as the codebase can change a fair amount after 150+ commits.  That's why I always list the commits I used, so that others can make sure they're working off the same repository version.  I don't see why you'd have to maintain patches or why there are too many, as there are only two patches and all you have to do is apply them to a fresh checkout of the correct commit number.


----------



## log69 (Nov 27, 2009)

nslay said:
			
		

> I have mixed feelings about web applications. On one hand, they are very useful and convenient for applications like email, calendar, simple games and so forth.  On the other hand, there's an extremist push by Microsoft and Google for a web OS. My interpretation is that they want to use the web application concept to protect intellectual property and collect valuable usage information. Otherwise, this is a terrible idea!



It's all about taking the control away. It's all markets' intrests.  Personally as I see, we're approaching towards a thin web client connecting up to _the_ company's server. No need for new OS'es. /Sorry for being offtopic/

Because the market goes after the numerous average users, I think it would be important to make them know more about technology, or at least the consequences that come after all. Only, don't know how to achive that 

To the topic, I think Google is trying to reinvent the wheel -at least in his marketing area, but i believe he won't be able to come up with anything fundamentally new as an operating system. Maximum, they will go manufacturing their own hardwares with their "secure" embedded system on it


----------



## darkshadow (Jan 10, 2010)

*?*

two month since last post I just search for new info but I didnt manage to get any ,
is there any thing new ?:stud


----------



## mechanic (Mar 12, 2010)

Another two months and no progress? Updates please!


----------



## aragon (Mar 12, 2010)

There has been progress, but news isn't always posted here.  See Sprewell's http://chromium.jaggeri.com/ for the latest test builds.  I recently rolled ariff@'s ALSA code into a FreeBSD port which should hopefully give Chromium stable sound.  I think this was the last component away from a working port?  It still needs testing, and I haven't had a chance to, so please go ahead!


----------



## thuglife (Mar 12, 2010)

On [somewhat] related news i found this post yesterday about opera.
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/everything-you-need-to-know-about-html5-video-and-audio/



> Opera 10.50 on Windows and Mac support the Ogg container format and the Theora and Vorbis codecs, as well as the WAVE container format and PCM codec. Opera 10.50 on Linux and FreeBSD supports the container formats and codecs that are installed in GStreamer on your system.



x264 decoding through gstreamer, nice.


----------



## oliverh (Mar 13, 2010)

thuglife said:
			
		

> On [somewhat] related news i found this post yesterday about opera.
> http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/everything-you-need-to-know-about-html5-video-and-audio/
> 
> 
> ...



Well, another dependency for a once light-weight browser, especillay if you're using a WM and don't want this gstreamer nonsense.


----------



## sprewell (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been posting test builds, patches, and updates at http://chromium.jaggeri.com for 5 months now, usually on a weekly basis.  As for a port, the Chromium devs have been testing a build source tarball for months, which should be out eventually.  Once they make that 140 MB tarball available, someone can build a port off of it, as I doubt anyone wants ports to download the current 1 GB dev source tarball, complete with tests and build tools, in order to build a 50 MB Chromium binary.  I'm going to try putting up a Chromium bidding site soon, where users can bid money on bugs or features they want developed for Chromium and any developer can work on and get paid for that.


----------



## mechanic (Mar 16, 2010)

Quoting from that site:



> Funding further work: Now that Chromium works reasonably well for my personal use, it's difficult for me to justify putting much time into it, other than periodically updating to trunk. However, if you would like to donate towards fixing some of these remaining issues, such as the rendering flakiness or v8 issues on i386, you can do so by clicking on the button below. You can also enclose a message on which of the remaining bugs are most important to you.



So another vanity project like so much on SourceForge. And they wonder why OSS is not ready for the desktop!


----------



## oliverh (Mar 16, 2010)

>So another vanity project like so much on SourceForge. And they wonder why OSS is not ready for the desktop! 

Well, instead complaining do something. Spend some money or help them fixing bugs - that's Open Source. Open Source is not ready for the desktop due to lazy users, which don't understand Open Source per se. If you want to be a lazy customer then spend your money for Apple or Microsoft product, otherwise you have to do something!


----------



## aragon (Mar 16, 2010)

mechanic said:
			
		

> So another vanity project like so much on SourceForge. And they wonder why OSS is not ready for the desktop!


So another ignorant, selfish user who's only interested in consuming and berating the efforts of others who share freely.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2010)

<muzak>


----------



## sprewell (Mar 18, 2010)

mechanic, I wouldn't go so far as to even call it a vanity project, just something I hacked together for myself.  However, because I've gotten so much good stuff for free from FreeBSD devs, I gave back what I'd done too, as Aragon says.  As you say though, to be a real desktop app, it's going to need more polish, something I'm not going to toil away at for free, particularly since I don't care if it works on i386, as I run amd64, or that it leaves some orphaned processes lying around, as I just run it for a week at a time and kill the orphaned process manually.  That's why I'm going to let people bid on features they want or bugs they want fixed, so that people who want that stuff can pay for devs to implement it.  If nobody wants to pay for putting in features or fixing bugs that I don't care about, nobody will get it, it's as simple as that.


----------



## morbit (Mar 19, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Well, another dependency for a once light-weight browser, especillay if you're using a WM and don't want this gstreamer nonsense.



It's not required to run browser. It's only necessary for watching videos.
Similar to aspell.


----------



## oliverh (Mar 20, 2010)

>It's not required to run browser.

I do know this, but if I want to use this feature I have to use this crap of dependencies.


----------



## morbit (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm very familiar with desire to have as little dependencies installed as possible, but how would you like it another way?

As I understand it only needs crucial libs- libgstautodetect.so, libgstogg.so, libgsttheora.so, libgstvorbis.so, libgstwavparse.so, provided by gstreamer-plugins-core.

For Windows they ported gstreamer and every binary is shipped with it- you have no choice. 

P.S. Speaking about dependencies, take notice that final Opera 10.5n will use whatever you have on your system - be it GTK, QT or plain X for drawing interface, so it's big one dependency-wise


----------



## oliverh (Mar 20, 2010)

>but how would you like it another way?

>take notice that final Opera 10.5n will use whatever you have on your system

No, Opera 10.5 will use Vega and QT isn't necessary anymore (thanks God). Something similar for h264 would be great.


----------



## morbit (Mar 20, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> >but how would you like it another way?
> 
> >take notice that final Opera 10.5n will use whatever you have on your system
> 
> No, Opera 10.5 will use Vega and QT isn't necessary anymore (thanks God). Something similar for h264 would be great.



Yes, QT as well as GTK isn't necessary but if present, will be used for styling.

Speaking of h264 additional gstreamer plugins can take care of this.

( http://my.opera.com/ruario/blog/201...ith-opera-10-50-on-linux-unix#comment18602411 )


----------



## oliverh (Mar 20, 2010)

>Speaking of h264 additional gstreamer plugins can take care of this.

Yes, but that's exactly the point: gstreamer is just a huge dependency hell. See, I'm using something like fvwm/openbox, urxvt, lots of console applications and a browser. Sometimes lynx/links is just enough, but once in a while I need some full-grown browser like Opera or FF. In OpenBSD I'm using Midori (webkit), in FreeBSD/Slack I'm using Opera. But using more and more dependencies I could also use Firefox again. FF is a massive ressource hog in my opinion, therefore I'm using Opera. It's just a musing of mine ;-)


----------



## morbit (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, we could quarrel who has the lightest/cleanest system (I would probably use surf/uzbl but webkit pulls dbus for which there is no place on my machine..), this is obviously pointless, the point is Opera 10.5n will handle this new mumbo-jumbo <video> tag and probably will be still lighter than Fx. Did I already mention it will probably be fastest browser too? 

I personally have high hopes for Opera 10.5n, I've already tested the builds that were made available, all can I say is that it's fast and not ready for production yet. I have not tested <video> capabilities due to fact I don't have gstreamer, I will give it a second thought when Opera will be stable enough, still better than embedding video in flash I hope..


----------



## oliverh (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, there is the possibility of Theora (AFAIK there is even support in Opera 10.x), but quality-wise it's nothing I would consider at the current state.


----------



## sprewell (Apr 6, 2010)

I've started offering subscriptions to fund Chromium development.  I'm using a new funding model, where my patches are closed for at most 1 year after the release date of a build, after which they're made available to subscribers under the same BSD license as Chromium.  Also, I'm always making large parts of my patches available to Chromium devs to be pushed upstream, so the goal is to constantly push patches into the Chromium repo even sooner, which a Chromium dev has noted as already helping them out.  The latest subscriber builds have fixes for nagging issues that have been around for awhile, like cleaning up orphaned processes or removing the dependency on procfs.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 22, 2010)

*chrome love <3*

Do we know where exactly will chrome released on ports ready for installation?


----------



## LeFroid (May 23, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Do we know where exactly will chrome released on ports ready for installation?



I think they're waiting for alsa to get committed to the ports tree before they can add chromium (can someone confirm this?)


----------



## adamk (May 23, 2010)

Alsa will never get committed because it's the Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.  Besides, newer chromium builds work with OSS


----------



## crsd (May 23, 2010)

ports/145964


----------



## adamk (May 23, 2010)

Hah!  Now I feel like a boob.  

In any case, it's not really alsa, it's a compatibility layer


----------



## crsd (May 23, 2010)

I just found it myself  

BTW, I'm wondering if this means that we can now use newer versions of skype with these compat libraries?

Sorry for offtopic.


----------



## ckester (May 23, 2010)

Also see ports/146302


----------



## fronclynne (May 24, 2010)

</3 chrome (or <\Ð—, if you insist).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 24, 2010)

> </3 chrome (or <\Ð—, if you insist).


:q:q:q


----------



## vrachil (May 27, 2010)

Keep in mind that building chromium requires a lot of disk space.

from the jaggeri site:


> You'll need Aragon's ALSA ports, along with 1.5 GBs of free disk space for a normal build, 5-7 GBs for a Debug build.



Also, on the same site, there are some old makefiles and a package if you want to try it for yourself.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

I have ~ 4 TB.
This is not problem.
The more logical question i have is...... why so much space for a browser?
Even chrome os is not so big!!!


----------



## fronclynne (May 27, 2010)

Seriously, it's a browser.  Offload all that stuff to a real application.

The reason I have no love for chrome is the same reason I have no love for IE:  it's lame & it's backed by one of the biggest computing and software giants on the planet.  There is literally no excuse for it to be so lame.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

I was using chrome from the first day. It was the fastest, lightest and best browser for me. It was running like a rocket! It was much better than mozilla and all the other browsers i have used. 
Because i change to bsd (for now and forever  ) i have to use chrome over 4 months (last time on gentoo) and was running just perfect!


----------



## zeiz (May 27, 2010)

Just tried to install and got this:


```
===>  chromium-5.0.359 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      icu-3.8.1_3

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium
```

Is it save to remove icu?


----------



## vrachil (May 27, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Just tried to install and got this:
> 
> 
> Is it save to remove icu?



from the wiki



> If you have the icu pkg installed, Chromium will get confused with the local icu when building:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeiz (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! In general how to find all ports depending on the port given?
Not what this port depends on but what depends on this port?
Without _pkg_delete <port>_ of course


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

For an installed port/package: pkg_info -r and/or pkg_info -R (see pkg_info(1)).

For a non-installed port: make build-depends-list, make-run-depends-list, make missing, etc (see /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk, under 'Default targets and their behaviors')


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

When chrome will be released on ports will be also so big?
Also if i copy the port on ports now (on www section) when chrome will be released on ports will replace this port or i will have 2 chrome os ports and the destruction will come?


----------



## thuglife (May 27, 2010)

Chromium is not that big, the source distfile is stripped down from ~800MB to 132MB.
You don't have to copy the port just download, extract, cd and do a make install clean.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

And when chromium will be released on ports will deinstall this or after i will have 2 chrome browsers?
This works fine or stack, bugs, no flash player or no sound on flash player etc?


----------



## thuglife (May 27, 2010)

It's the same port, www/chromium, if it gets in to the ports tree it will be transparent for you.

Flash works better than firefox in a sense, the browser does not hang, no issues with the sound either.

The only problem that i have discovered is some random redraw hiccups now and then.

One more thing is that by installing the alsa-lib port i have issues with the KDE4 installation, more specifically multimedia/kdemultimedia4 port picks the alsa headers at the configuration stage and it fails to build with alsa support.

What stops me from using Chrome 100% is a decent adblock plugin, there is adblock plus but it doesn't work like in firefox. It downloads the adds and hides them, i suspect that this is due to limitations in the plugin mechanism of chrome.


----------



## zeiz (May 27, 2010)

Just installed. Amazing! Runs better than on Linux. Youtube, sound - perfect. Nothing wrong so far.
Build took maybe half an hour.
http://i45.tinypic.com/5uo1sg.jpg


----------



## adamk (May 27, 2010)

Well, for what it's worth, the port fails here on -current somewhere in  third_party/glew :

http://pastebin.com/epUChBVq


----------



## zeiz (May 27, 2010)

Just installed back devel/icu (took same time as chrome) - problem free. 
But this is on -stable. Will try on -current now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

Heh .. 
	
	



```
===>  Cleaning for chromium-5.0.359

===>>> Installation of www/chromium (chromium-5.0.359) complete
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

Not too bad, is it?

http://i50.tinypic.com/11t8wuu.png


----------



## adamk (May 27, 2010)

FYI, I got it to build by pkg_delete'ing glew (in addition to icu) and then doing 'make clean && make install'.  I guess the port also has conflicts with glew from ports.

Adam


----------



## Nightweaver (May 27, 2010)

Another happy build here. Works like a charm. And extremely fast.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

ok. Chromium installed 
General is cool. Except Flash PLayer! No flash player! Any ideas to fix that?


----------



## Nightweaver (May 28, 2010)

Have you done the manual build(from wiki) or from port archive(http://chromium.jaggeri.com/port)?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 28, 2010)

From port archive (http://chromium.jaggeri.com/port)


----------



## Nightweaver (May 28, 2010)

Hmm. Flash 10 works just fine in Chrome for me. I had it installed for Firefox earlier. It works in Firefox, right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2010)

Flash should work out of the box when it works in FF. Longer Flash videos tend to freeze on occasion though, but there are more things 'gently freezing' on Chrome from time to time. Usually a few reloads will wake it up again. Do hope they put in some more finer-grained options for e.g. cookie retention and such. And Chrome does not appear to be able to retain passwords for vBulletin sites ..


----------



## adamk (May 28, 2010)

Flash did not work here by default, though it's worked fine in seamonkey and firefox.  I had to create /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins/ and copy the plugins into that directory and before the flash and totem plugins were seen and used.

Adam


----------



## zeiz (May 28, 2010)

Unfortunately Linux flash again is a must. How HTML5 works?
And yes, I just experienced a "freeze" while typing this. 
As to passwords there is an option in Options "Offer to save passwords".
Just installed on -current. From scratch: Xorg + a few packages + Chrome. Now it runs on *twm*. Yesterday installation failed: it was already too messy environment, anyway it should be reinstalled.
BTW I installed Xorg from packages and then had to update only m4 and libSM. There are currently 285 packages here.
I'll install flash now, then gnome2-lite.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Flash did not work here by default, though it's worked fine in seamonkey and firefox.  I had to create /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins/ and copy the plugins into that directory and before the flash and totem plugins were seen and used.
> 
> Adam



Did you choose to import settings from FF? I think that took care of everything.


----------



## adamk (May 28, 2010)

Yes, I did.


----------



## zeiz (May 28, 2010)

There is no FF on here. Flash didn't work, I planned to make links but flash began playing itself after reboot. Passwords aren't saved but with FF installed - saving worked.


----------



## sprewell (May 28, 2010)

Hey, I'm the author of the chromium port.  adamk, I didn't know about the glew issue, I'll add that to the conflicts.  For those with redraw issues, that's addressed in the README on my site.  You can set `% sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1` to avoid any rendering flakiness, caused by linux/FreeBSD differences in the way SysV shared memory is implemented.  As for flash, Chromium looks for plugins in .mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/browser-plugins among other directories.  HTML 5 video should work by default on sites like Daily Motion and if you choose the option in the port to compile patented codecs, it'll work for Vimeo and Youtube's HTML 5 players also, that use the patented H.264 codec.  btw, the latest subscriber builds also support the new WebM format and VP8 codec.


----------



## zeiz (May 28, 2010)

Highly appreciated! 
`% sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1`
does the trick.
But youtube didn't work until flash got installed.

Anyway it's exciting! When expect in ports?

Many thanks!


----------



## adamk (May 28, 2010)

zeiz,

For youtube, make sure you go to http://youtube.com/html5 and enter the HTML5 beta.  That should work for all non-HD content.  Of course, make sure you configure the port with the codecs option in 'make config'.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 28, 2010)

no love to chrome from me, just for 'oops there was a problem with displaying page' on some very standart and error-free pages, and for lack of lots of usefull mozilla-plugins, and for visual experience - i really hate the way it look, because it does not fit to my system-wide gtk/qt theme.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2010)

Did you choose the GTK+ Theme from Options?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 29, 2010)

No luck for me 
I cannot make flash work
I make a link of libfalshplayer.so on /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins
Restart Chrome but is not working 
Any other ideas?


----------



## adamk (May 29, 2010)

Not libflashplayer.so.  That's a linux library.  You need to copy or link in the FreeBSD one generated by nspluginwrapper.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2010)

Flash doesn't need to be present _anywhere_ in Chrome's directories. Read post #39 again. The exact search locations are behind the link.


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 29, 2010)

> Did you choose the GTK+ Theme from Options?


Even if it will fit the gtk theme, the tabs-in-window-title-with-buttons still are no good.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Even if it will fit the gtk theme, the tabs-in-window-title-with-buttons still are no good.



You can circumvent that by chooosing 'Use system title bar and borders' maybe? (right-click on the title bar, pick option, and resize or min/maximise to make it take effect).


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 29, 2010)

> (right-click on the title bar, pick option, and resize or min/maximise to make it take effect).


Okay then (didn't try it, but i believe you). Still 'oops' theme and plugins. 
vimperator, resurrect that, system player, stylish, adblock, greasemonkey.


----------



## purgatori (May 31, 2010)

I like Chrome a lot, and always recommend it to Windows users with low system resources, but for me its not that useful because, like most Webkit browsers, it does not support the gopher protocol. Still, I might try building it for fun.


----------



## aragon (Jun 5, 2010)

FYI, alsa was committed a few hours ago.  I expect Chromium will follow soonishly...


----------



## sprewell (Jun 6, 2010)

Not likely, I was just informed that the Chromium port is still under legal review by the FreeBSD Foundation and a decision will probably not be made till next month.  Blame software patents and the trolls that brandish them as weapons, though sometimes they can be turned on other miscreants.  In any case, people can always get the port themselves until then.


----------



## aragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah, pesky patents.  Well, considering the contentious code is pretty much irrelevant on FreeBSD maybe it'd help if the port removed Courgette from the build?


----------



## sprewell (Jun 7, 2010)

It was removed, as noted on the PR, along with MPEG-LA patented codecs and I'm hosting the tarball myself.  Courgette isn't even compiled on linux or FreeBSD, so it was easy to just remove the source.  Apparently they want to make sure of that though.


----------



## btw0 (Jun 14, 2010)

With the newest port, I lost my /usr/local/include/unicode directory. While I am building the new chromium port, the running old chromium instance crashed and freezed my system. I had to hard reset my computer, and /tmp on my system is volatile so the backup is lost. please help.


----------



## btw0 (Jun 14, 2010)

Never mind. I have figured this out. Reinstall icu, that directory got there again


----------



## pgmrdlm (Jul 31, 2010)

*Where would I post a question about Chromium?*

As installed by the instructions found on http://wiki.freebsd.org/Chromium

After all the installs, chromium launches but no pages are shown. Can be seen in ps -as to still be running, but like I said no visible page.

Not sure where to look for error messages either. 

This was installed from the source.

Also, when reading some of the postings already made. I added the following to the sysctl.conf

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```

Running 8.1 current.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2010)

http://chromium.hybridsource.org/
http://chromium.hybridsource.org/port

And read the rest of this thread (merged form 3 separate ones).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 31, 2010)

I am compiling it now on my laptop


----------



## pgmrdlm (Aug 1, 2010)

*Thanks DutchDaemon*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://chromium.hybridsource.org/
> http://chromium.hybridsource.org/port
> 
> And read the rest of this thread (merged form 3 separate ones).



I downloaded and installed the port and everything worked from the get go. I find chrome much quicker than FF or Opera. For some reason, opera is just slow for me on FreeBSD. Which is a shame, I think it to be a first rate browser.

Oh well, thank you for the links.


----------



## morbit (Aug 1, 2010)

What kind of slow we are speaking of?

Care to compare Opera 10.60 ( http://www.opera.com/download/ )
and Chromium with Sunspider, google V8 and Peacekeeper?


----------



## pgmrdlm (Aug 1, 2010)

morbit said:
			
		

> What kind of slow we are speaking of?
> 
> Care to compare Opera 10.60 ( http://www.opera.com/download/ )
> and Chromium with Sunspider, google V8 and Peacekeeper?



Takes for ever for a web page to load. Sometimes, I will see the text links show and then 10/20 seconds later. Color and format will load. I can look at the same page on my windows machine, and they load almost instantly. 

I am not trying to trash talk opera, love it on windows. But I find it seriously lacking on FreeBSD. Which to be truthful, is why I went to the trouble of loading Chrome.

Now, my FreeBSD machine is only a p4 with 2 gig of memory. But, this should not affect how long a web page takes to load. How long it takes an application to launch, yes I understand. But not the web page loading.


----------



## oliverh (Aug 1, 2010)

There is something fishy going on, but it's definitely not the fault of Opera. There are many people in FreeBSD using Opera since years without any such major problems. That said, anything beyond Firefox is better in my opinion ;-)


----------



## adamk (Aug 1, 2010)

I've noticed the same problems with recent versions of opera.  It took me a while to discover that it was related to my squid proxy.  Every other browser works just fine with it, but with opera pages partially load and then stall for up to half a minute before they finish loading.

EDIT:

And sometimes, btw, though the page appears to be fully loaded, the cursor still continues to show that the page is still loading and doesn't stop till I close opera or browse to another page.  If I connect directly, rather than through the proxy, I do not have this problem.


----------



## morbit (Aug 1, 2010)

It could be NSL (never stop loading) problem described by quite few people (also on Windows). 

However I'm still interested in comparison of raw JS/rendering performance between Chromium port / Opera 10.6. While Opera on Windows is faster than on FreeBSD, it's still the fastest browser available to us. If it's not the case, I would like to be proven otherwise.

RES/SIZE after/before tests would be nice bonus (top).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys. I installed chrome and i set 
	
	



```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```
 on /etc/sysctl.conf but still crashes immediately.
Running chrome from terminal i get this:

```
chrome
[0915/065155:WARNING:base/debug_util_posix.cc(228)] Don't know how to do this
```
 I use the latest port from here: http://chromium.hybridsource.org/port.
Any idea?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

The need for kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed was removed at least two builds ago. It needs to be set to 0 (default).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

By the way, don't know if this is a bug or a feature, but http://chromium.hybridsource.org/ now features a *FreeBSD 8.0-amd64 Chromium-clang* build (Chrome 7.0.509.0 to be precise) which works perfectly on my 8.1-STABLE/amd64 build. 

Note that version 7 is usually only available to paying subscribers. The port is still 'stuck' on v 5. Grab it while you can. You can simply unpack the tar.bz2 file and run 'chrome' from the resulting directory (it will pick up your current settings from Chrome 5). Leave the installed port intact for now though, and back up your existing settings directory (~/.config/chromium) first, because Chrome 7 may introduce/change stuff that doesn't work in Chrome 5. 

Use at your own risk.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 16, 2010)

I set it to 0 but still crashes. I also saw *Chromium-clang* but i was not sure which one i should choose.
Is better to install *Chromium-clang*? When i installed chrome was perfect running and i made it flash player work  . But after reboot chrome stop working unexpectedly.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

Chromium-clang works fine here (FreeBSD 8.1 / amd64). It even made Flash work better (some embedded flash didn't work in the port, it does with this clang version). There's nothing to install: just unpack and run. It can coexist with the installed port.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 16, 2010)

Well with Chromium-clang all my problems solved 
I have a working Chrome with a working flash player 
Thanks DutchDaemon


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 27, 2010)

Plz can someone post the link for chrome-clang?
I cannot find it on http://chromium.hybridsource.org/ anymore


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2010)

It was already taken down. It was up for only two or three days (to get more subscribers).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 28, 2010)

Cromium-clang was just fine 
Then i will build it from ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

The ports version is a *regular* Chrome *5*. The *clang* version was Chrome *7*.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 28, 2010)

I had saved it somewhere on one hdd and i found it.
I will upload it and i will post the link here


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

The .tbz is a package, the one from the site was a 'build' (a self-contained directory with executable):


```
-rwxr-xr-x chrome
-rwxr-xr-x chrome-wrapper
-rw-r--r-- chrome.1
-rw-r--r-- chrome.pak
drwx------ extensions
drwxr-xr-x locales
-rwxr-xr-x mksnapshot
-rw-r--r-- product_logo_48.png
-rwxr-xr-x protoc
drwxr-xr-x resources
-rw-r--r-- resources.pak
-rwxr-xr-x xdg-settings
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 29, 2010)

The 'build' (a self-contained directory with executable) of chromium 7
http://www.filedropper.com/chromium-clang
http://www.easy-share.com/1912452945/chromium-clang.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/422057211/chromium-clang.rar
Because some links stop working, Chromium-clang also uploaded here: http://www.mediafire.com/?yc657m3tvk3x5ec


----------



## alp (Oct 20, 2010)

*Chromium and flash*

Hello.
I've just installed chromium from ports. In some aspects it's better then Firefox (it seems to be lighter) and Konqueror (HTML5 support, normal work with google buzz). But I haven't managed to install Adobe Flash yet. I have npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/, but I just don't know what should I do for Chromium to see this plugin... Could someone help me?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

With flash 10 I didn't made it. But with Flash 9 this is the step I did to make it work with chromium: Install nspluginwrapper & linux-flashplugin9 from ports.
Run 
	
	



```
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
```
If sound doesn't work:

```
cd /compact/linux/lib
ln -s libssl.so.7 libssl.so.5
```
Also there is alternative way witch is gnash.


----------



## alp (Oct 21, 2010)

I've created directory /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins/ and  symbolic link /usr/local/share/chromium/plugins/libflashplayer.so -> /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
This helped... 
Now it would be good to make chromium store his passwords in kwallet. I guess I just should install kdebase-runtime-4.5.1 in build jail and recompile chromium.


----------



## Junkie (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi all, does anyone can upload Chromium 7 package for i386 architecture?
Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2010)

Chromium 7 is not available as a package to anyone but paying subscribers. This is the funding and development model that the person doing the porting effort has chosen. We have to respect that: http://chromium.hybridsource.org/


----------



## Junkie (Oct 22, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Chromium 7 is not available as a package to anyone but paying subscribers. This is the funding and development model that the person doing the porting effort has chosen. We have to respect that: http://chromium.hybridsource.org/



Ok, then what is it?

The 'build' (a self-contained directory with executable) of chromium 7
http://www.filedropper.com/chromium-clang
http://www.easy-share.com/1912452945/chromium-clang.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/42205721...mium-clang.rar 

??? Anyway thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2010)

The first successful clang build was made available for testing by the developer for a short while, and there were some snapshots and packages made available along the way. I'm assuming that that's one of them. It's bound to be several versions and fixes behind. Note that the developer himself is in this thread, and the fact the he hasn't protested probably means this was one of the public releases. I advise everyone not to upload, and/or link to, material that's not released by the developer for general use.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 23, 2010)

> Note that the developer himself is in this thread, and the fact the he hasn't protested probably means this was one of the public releases. I advise everyone not to upload, and/or link to, material that's not released by the developer for general use.


Is Chrome that was available for download for a while. On ports we have chromium 5. This is Chromium 7 build. If developer have any problem *of course I will remove links*. I uploaded without any bad intention, just for help to anyone that want it because after some time was not available on site http://chromium.hybridsource.org/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 23, 2010)

It's not a problem, I know version 7 was available for for download a few days (to announce, testdrive, and demonstrate the clang build). In fact, that's where I got mine initially.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2010)

15 Killer Google Chrome Features You Might Not Know About

Number 7 is quite nice on forums 

Note: this is written with Win7 in mind, so some fantasy may be needed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 26, 2010)

> 15 Killer Google Chrome Features You Might Not Know About


Haha. 10 + 10 = 20!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 27, 2010)

> With flash 10 I didn't made it. But with Flash 9 this is the step I did to make it work with chromium: Install nspluginwrapper & linux-flashplugin9 from ports.


I'm a longtime firefox user, and with working flash10 in ff after 'import from firefox' in chromium everything works flawlessly.

But, you know, chromium is way to smart for me. It suggests me some strange things that i do not want, it shows some 'pop-bars' on the top of the page when i don't want to see them, etc.

I've installed uzbl (that got fixed somehow from some fatal errors i got last time i've installed it) and now im totally happy with my web browsing environment.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 28, 2010)

The *about:memory* feature is good to have. I just tried it and with Firefox having 35 windows open and Chromium only 6, the comparison is educational:


```
Memory 
Browser	 Private	 Proportional
Chrome 503,168k	N/A k
Konqueror 5,048k	N/A k
Epiphany 360,744k	N/A k
Firefox 319,104k	N/A k
Firefox 318,948k	N/A k
Opera 470,276k	N/A k
```
What's particularly interesting is that I only have one instance of Firefox, and none of Konqueror. It also missed Galeon, so presumably one needs to learn to interpret these results. Anyway, I've been using Chrome along with my regular suite of browsers for a while now and I'm starting to like it. I'm just a little worried about the memory usage because I prefer to open in windows rather than tabs and, unlike Firefox, I don't think it's really made for that. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 28, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> Chrome 503,168k	N/A k
> ... We'll see how it goes.


I had about 3-4 tabs open in chrome when the nightly periodic (3 am?) run with the intensive "find" process(es) made for a sudden crash-to-fsck.  Never had that happen with any other browser...that I can remember. (With port builds, yes).


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 2, 2010)

> ... We'll see how it goes.


As if I didn't have enough to cope with right now, Chromium on my Kubuntu 8.04 box just ate the rest of my 3 GB of memory and went to 50% CPU usage while I wasn't even using it. The machine all of a sudden slowed to a crawl and when I ran top to see who was doing it, there it was - right at the top - doing it's own thing.  Hopefully when I get all moved to BSD it will do better there.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 2, 2010)

The remove-cache I run after using chrome actually stops it rather than exiting chrome 
	
	



```
/bin/rm -v /root/.cache/chromium/Cache/*
pkill chrome
```
 (I clean cache after using any browser that saves it.)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2010)

[ insert remark about running Chromium as root below ]


----------



## raid (Nov 14, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The .tbz is a package, the one from the site was a 'build' (a self-contained directory with executable):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I downloaded one of these clang builds, but I don't see any documentation for how to install and run it in the .rar or on the maintainer's website.  What is the procedure for doing this?  (I've installed the dependencies he lists on his site such as nss, gtk, alsa-plugins, etc..)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2010)

If it looks like the build I mentioned in the post you quote, just dump it in a directory (like a directory chrome-clang under your home directory) and simply run the chrome command from it


----------



## raid (Nov 15, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If it looks like the build I mentioned in the post you quote, just dump it in a directory (like a directory chrome-clang under your home directory) and simply run the chrome command from it



Here's what was wrong:  I extracted it directly into my home directory, which is not one of the PATH directories.  I fixed it by changing the name 'chromium-clang' to 'bin' and now it runs.

Now I'm having a problem with Google.com crashing in chromium.  When I begin to type some text into the search field, it crashes with the "Aw Snap!  Something went wrong while displaying this webpage" message.

When I launch chromium from the shell, it gives me this output:


```
$ chrome
[1116/041444:WARNING:base/debug_util_posix.cc(232)] Don't know how to do this
[24611:55543552:4654716116:ERROR:chrome/browser/user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for /home/raid/.config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets/Custom.css
```


----------

